# star fork?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I heard good things about the Star fork, so can I put one on a non-Colnago bike?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

framesti said:


> I heard good things about the Star fork, so can I put one on a non-Colnago bike?


If you can lay your hands on one............

they are perfect for colnagos' because of the geometry match pre 2008/9 C40(1" pivot and 1.8) c50 (1.8) Extreme power and c (even if those have a carbon75 fork) etc. they are not the lightest out there but tough as nails and really compliment colnago frames.

I'm not too sure about other makes, but having run a look HSC fork on a C40 it doesn't work as perfectly, not a rake issue but something felt different........

could be the same with a Star on another frame


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*sure, go for it*

When I was looking for a carbon fork for my Merckx Ex Ti ride, I looked at Colnago and ended up getting a used Force. I love the combination and it's my daily rider now for some 8 seasons or so.

At the time Star's were too expensive. I have a Star on my C40 and I find that for a 1" steerer, they work well for me. Quite stiff laterally and decent on vertical compliance so if you can get a decent price, give it a go.




framesti said:


> I heard good things about the Star fork, so can I put one on a non-Colnago bike?


----------

